

Sync your HTML slides in real-time with your audience using Firebase - szimek
http://cowbell-labs.com/2013-11-07-sync-your-slides-in-realtime-with-your-audience-using-firebase.html

======
davidbanham
Neat. I built something similar into RevealJS last year and have been using it
since.

The thing that really excites me about allowing your audience to view the
slides on their own devices is vision impaired people being able to use their
assistive technologies (screen readers etc) to view the slides.

Check out the multiplex plugin of reveal. I host a publicly available server
courtesy of Nodejitsu and there's no connection limit.

[https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/](https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/)

~~~
szimek
Thanks for the tip. Really cool idea with the publicly available server - I
assumed that some HTML slide frameworks might have e.g. SocketIO plugins, but
didn't expect them to have an official server as well.

